# PArts List/ exploded view Mini Mac 35 chainsaw



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I am helping a friend with a 30 year old? McCullough chainsaw. It's a Mini Mac 35. I actually got it running..but I think there must be a part missing for the air filter? It has metal screen cage (sort of shaped like a shot glass that covers the carb intake. The openings in the screen seem way to large to keep sawdust etc. out. Is there an inner mesh or fabric filter thatgoes inside of the metal screen, that is missing? Can I find an illustrated parts list some where on-line for it? 

Also I'm not sure about the carb adjustments I set both the hi and lo out 1 turn to get it started, and set the idle screw at about half. It did startm I did not have the bar and chain installed so I really couldn't set it very well/ I'm not sure what the reccomended settings are anybody know?

Any annswers to any of my questions will be greatly appreciated.

Spit


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have found that McCulloch parts are almost impossible to find especially for a 30yr old one. Your initial carb settings ore OK. you can fine tune them with engine running. For the H speed setting I would put the chain on and adjust while giving it some throttle. As for the filter I have purchased one for for a briggs engine and trimmed it to fit. Not sure what this model uses for a filter.
One of the other mechanics will probably more info.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This should be the air filter you are looking for:

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-3105.html

I have never ordered from this company and cannot endorse them. You may want to contact LawnmowerTech from this site, he handles old McCullogh parts


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

stens offers them also, stens is a good company


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Spit said:


> I am helping a friend with a 30 year old? McCullough chainsaw. It's a Mini Mac 35. I actually got it running..but I think there must be a part missing for the air filter? It has metal screen cage (sort of shaped like a shot glass that covers the carb intake. The openings in the screen seem way to large to keep sawdust etc. out. Is there an inner mesh or fabric filter thatgoes inside of the metal screen, that is missing? Can I find an illustrated parts list some where on-line for it?
> 
> Also I'm not sure about the carb adjustments I set both the hi and lo out 1 turn to get it started, and set the idle screw at about half. It did startm I did not have the bar and chain installed so I really couldn't set it very well/ I'm not sure what the reccomended settings are anybody know?
> 
> ...


send me a pm with your email address i can send you the parts lists for that saw also if you need any parts for it i have parts for them 

thanks 
calvin


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

So Lawnmowertech.......do you have a throttle latch (the latch and screw - and spring?) for a Mac 110?

>Maytag


----------



## Spit (Nov 3, 2006)

I found the air filter in-stock at a shop here in Columbus Ohio I had the chain sharpened, and I hand filed a rough edge/lip or two out of the guide bar
I did find a parts breakdown through McCullogh's website @ ordertree.

When I added oil to the oil tank, the bar oil ran right out. I found that little hose fittings for the oiler were not hooked up correctly. The guy who sharpened the chain showed me that the oiler had been rotated about 45 degrees out of alignment... 

There was a manual oiler on the unit that had been removed/broken (the metal engine housing was cracked where it used to mount....I found a rubber plug to plug the hole in the top of the tank and it fits great. 

The saw starts in a couple of pulls and seems to run very well. I haven't cut any wood yet but it looks like I'm a okay on this one. Air filter $6 chain sharpening $5 rubber plug $1 fixing this little sucker....PRICELESS!!

Thanks for the help.

Spit


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Maytag said:


> So Lawnmowertech.......do you have a throttle latch (the latch and screw - and spring?) for a Mac 110?
> 
> >Maytag


are you talking about the small part that is part # 93437 ? 

connects to the carburetor ?

hope hankster does not mind me posting this but is this the part you looking for 

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/mcculloch-throttle-latch-assy-part-93437.html


----------



## Tileguy (Nov 23, 2011)

*Mini Mac 35*

I'm also trying to bring one of these old saws back to life. 

Lawnmowertech, can you send me the parts list? I tried sending you a PM, but I think I haven't been a member long enough. I'll no doubt be needing some parts.

TIA,
Don


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW - this was an old post. Hope they respond to you TILEguy.

Lawnmowertech - if your still out there....sorry for not responding. At least I don't remember responding or even seeing this post. Thanks just the same for the reply!!
>Maytag
ps Still could use the latch though. And the link no longer has a picture available. Darn.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> I have found that McCulloch parts are almost impossible to find especially for a 30yr old one. Your initial carb settings ore OK. you can fine tune them with engine running. For the H speed setting I would put the chain on and adjust while giving it some throttle. As for the filter I have purchased one for for a briggs engine and trimmed it to fit. Not sure what this model uses for a filter.
> One of the other mechanics will probably more info.
> Dean


you be surprised what i have sitting on the shelfs and in boxes for the older mac saws especially for the mini mac and the eager beavers


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Tileguy said:


> I'm also trying to bring one of these old saws back to life.
> 
> Lawnmowertech, can you send me the parts list? I tried sending you a PM, but I think I haven't been a member long enough. I'll no doubt be needing some parts.
> 
> ...


don sorry i been away from this site been busy getting prepared for singing ministry i can however help on this item


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Maytag said:


> WOW - this was an old post. Hope they respond to you TILEguy.
> 
> Lawnmowertech - if your still out there....sorry for not responding. At least I don't remember responding or even seeing this post. Thanks just the same for the reply!!
> >Maytag
> ps Still could use the latch though. And the link no longer has a picture available. Darn.


i still have them


----------



## Oldrodder (Jan 28, 2015)

Lawnmowertech said:


> you be surprised what i have sitting on the shelfs and in boxes for the older mac saws especially for the mini mac and the eager beavers


where can I find them ?


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

*Old Hard to Find Parts*

If you have a piece of equipment that is old and no parts are available you should locate a junk yard that has old small engines that you can pull parts off of yourself. I have found a number of parts this way. Be sure to take your tool box. In fact I'm off to look for carburetors for two older Homelite 26cc Blower one has a Ruixing and the other a HLIC.


----------

